# قناع الطين المغربي بزيت الاركان



## ام فارس1402 (14 يناير 2012)

يجمع بين التبييض والتفتيح والتقشير والتنظيف والتنعيم وازالةاثار حب الشباب والحروق القديمة

منتج اكثر من رائع
جيث انه يحتوي علىزيت الاركان الممتاز من خواصه ازالة خطوط الحمل وتجاعيد الجسم والخطوط البيضاء​ 
والطمى المغربي له فوائد جميله للجسم ومعروفة
للطلب
ام فارس وت ساب 0547240499​

يوجد عروضات على باقي الاقسام 
(سعوديات لانجيري ) موقع المراة العصرية


----------



## tjarksa (14 يناير 2012)

*رد: قناع الطين المغربي بزيت الاركان*

الله يوفقك يام فارس .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 يناير 2012)

*رد: قناع الطين المغربي بزيت الاركان*

بالتووفيق اختي


----------

